# Build Garden Greenhouse - Wood frame, Plastic Cover



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

To give to you idea before to build your backyard greenhouse. :wave:

See: ---> *My Garden Greenhouse building pictures.*

Me when i built it:


----------

